# Wild hog



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I suppose it was just a matter of time. http://news-herald.com/articles/2012/06/15/news/nh5612014.txt Would love to shoot one but understand that they have not business here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The PD said she was pregnant so there should be one more out there....


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

There have been hogs here for a couple years. My buddies some saw tracks deer hunting in Morgan County 2 years ago. Once they make it up here they will meet my hornady 25-06s inbetween the eyes.


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Dnr website shows every county they are in actually a lot of counties have them around


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Been here for many years but are not abundant yet. They are very localized within counties they are found.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

$1,000,000,000 worth of damage every year in ohio?!?

That seems a bit high, but maybe.

Lilsiman let me know when the hog roast is, pig is my fave animal to eat.. Was down in the smokies many years ago and came across a large one. Those things look and sound mean.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

still waiting on my first sighting at our cabin in the hills....not that I really want to ....but wouldn't mind one for a hog roast....5 years of camera's out and some corn too....still no pictures.....maybe a good thing I guess


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That one billion is nationwide, not Ohio. There are some hogs around, but given our hunter to acre ratio I doubt they will take off. I have hunted them out west and they do well there because one landowner might own thousands of acres and doesn't let many folks hunt deer on it, which is when most pigs get killed, at least out there. It is more an opportunistic kill than a concerted effort.


----------

